# help me curate my show! pick my best photos



## mwwilkes (Apr 21, 2006)

I just wanted to show you my website, http://www.mikewilkes.net
The idea is that over the next couple days, visitors to the site will vote on my work, and the most popular pictures will be the ones I put in my show next week at RISD. Hopfully it will be like wikipedia except in photo show form.

Since I need other peoples' participation to make the project successful, I'm posting the site on art and photo forums in the hopes that people will visit the site. So, please check it out, vote, and forward to your friends. Thanks!

Mike Wilkes


----------



## mwwilkes (May 23, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who helped me with my project. I posted my most popular pictures on the website
http://www.mikewilkes.net


----------

